# FS 1969 Datsun 1600 Roadster Windscreen



## sircloney (Apr 22, 2011)

I know glass for the Roadster is hard to come by and since I don't have my 1600 anymore I figured one of you my be interested in buying it. I removed the windscreen and kept it in good condition and forgot about it 2 years ago. If anyone wants it I'll take no less then $200. Give me an email [email protected]


----------

